# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  What to take for aches and pains?

## Coolhand5599

Man, my dad was not kidding when he said it all goes downhill at 40. Every morning I have a new pain. Now when I lift my wrist hurts so bad I can't finish my sets. At night in bed my shoulders hurt bad from the way I sleep on my belly and last week two of my fingers started to hurt real bad at night. They get better during the day. What can I take to make this go away? Anything

----------


## stpete

I've been on a steady diet of ibuprofen and aspirin for years. Icy-Hot on some days. I tape my wrists for extra support and it seems to help. Haven't had a problem in the gym w/them since i started wrapping them. Maybe you can give this a try?

----------


## Coolhand5599

I could try that, I was hoping for some sort of steroid that would be able to take care of everything

----------


## Times Roman

you can try HGH or GHRP/CJC1295.

I take the peps daily, and seem to be somewhat pain free

----------


## Coolhand5599

I am taking HGH and GHRP. What is CJC1295?

----------


## old cajun

Naproxen. Works wonders for me. Going take one now, shoulders sore.

----------


## AD

Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory Dr ugs are probably better for your pain. newer dru gs like COX2 inhibitors are kinder on your stomach. but if you're really looking for a steroid , a very short course of pred nisolone at very low dose can take away most joint pains and swellings

----------


## Coolhand5599

I have naproxen but it's not something I want to take every night

----------


## yannick35

> I am taking HGH and GHRP. What is CJC1295?


HGH can cause joint pain bro. I am 39 been put on TRT last year my pains are a tone better, no OTC ever worked for me. Doc made a mistake of starting me at 200mg per week of test E inject able, i am now down to 100mg per week and might lower at 80mg.

I have also changed the way i train, i do functional training now instead of heavy weight lifting. when i do lift weights i shoot for 15-20 reps.

----------


## Gym_

Yeah i rap my wrists .. but still get pains all over.. just take some shitty pain killers but i try not to do it to often thou ... .. HGH i have read from ppl makes old joints feel younger after a few months ..

----------


## yannick35

> Yeah i rap my wrists .. but still get pains all over.. just take some shitty pain killers but i try not to do it to often thou ... .. HGH i have read from ppl makes old joints feel younger after a few months ..


I am looking into getting some for that same exact reason, its a slow acting drug tough.

----------


## Coolhand5599

I am five months on HGH and I am not getting the relief yet

----------


## lovbyts

I use Vicodine, morphine pills and anti inflammatory prescriptions. LOL OK this is not for the NORMAL aches and pains. BTW, I still have aches and pains.  :Frown:

----------


## yannick35

My medical doctor put me on TRT my levels are in normal range 640, but he told me that some people near 40 will start to experiment pains when the T level is below 700. I feel great since i started taking test E and now that my dosage is lower at 100mg i feel even better

----------


## tcw

How much HGH you doing a day?

How much HGH you doing per week?

What kind of HGH is it?

Is it from a pharmacist?


These are very important questions...

----------


## Coolhand5599

> How much HGH you doing a day?
> 
> How much HGH you doing per week?
> 
> What kind of HGH is it?
> 
> Is it from a pharmacist?
> 
> 
> These are very important questions...


It's Tev-Tropin from a pharmacist. I am taking .40 ml 5 days a week

----------


## yannick35

Most people i know who have great pain relief from GH usually take 4IU a day but this is very expensive at that dosage, and most medical doctor will not prescribe GH like they do with testosterone

----------


## tcw

40ml....is that 4 iu's a day?

That's a lot of GH. I got great results...taken only 2iu's a day.

Cut back a little...and see how you feel. Could solve all your problems.




> It's Tev-Tropin from a pharmacist. I am taking .40 ml 5 days a week

----------


## bobawpsol

ask your doc for some 800 mg ibuprofen or vicodin

----------


## ironbeck

k this works well for me, I have all kinds of aches and pains, I get up 2hrs early for work just so i'm ready when I get there. EPsom salts........a warm bath soak with epsom salts 2-3 x per week and some prescription non-narcotic ultram.

----------


## powerball52

Funny. I just came on here with the same issue. I was feeling pretty good a couple weeks ago and went out and played my first softball tournament last weekend and I am a ****ing cripple. I am running growth at 4iu a day and all my joints feel tight and achy. Sucks. I am trying to heal a quad tendon and it def feels better, but now the rest of me sucks!!!!! Couple things I've noticed. High dose test causes me more pain issues. I find if I lower the test and stick with Eq or deca I get a lot of relief. Ibuprofen at around 800mg is really effective, but watch it, because you run the risk of masking things and making them more permanent to where nothing helps. Best thing for me is to rotate my exercises. When something starts to hurt I find a different move where I don't feel the pain and stick with that until I can go back to the exercise where I hurt previously. Gone are the days where I squat twice a week every week for months or bench press every workout. Gotta be smart if you wanna stay in the game.

----------


## lovbyts

I felt fine until I hit 41 and it was like night and day.... Well I cant say I felt Fine, I did have lower back issues due to injury several years earlier but the joints didnt hurt until I hit 41.

----------


## itsjayman02

I'm 45 and everything hurts but plenty of sleep and drop some poundage with pain killers will ease your woes just remember pain is a language and you must listen and translate into training talk!!

----------


## RockRover

I've always introduced Deca at 100-200mg/wk for tendon/joint issues. Really seems to 'lube' the joints and heal those annoying little strains and sprains very quickly.

----------


## Coolhand5599

> I'm 45 and everything hurts but plenty of sleep and drop some poundage with pain killers will ease your woes just remember pain is a language and you must listen and translate into training talk!!


I have lost 30 lbs working on 20 more after cycle. But I can't sleep for shit. I toss and turn all night and wake up every 45 minutes ;( it really sucks. I have been like that my entire life.

----------


## kolaking

300mg of Deca also worked for my cartilage issues 100%!!

----------


## kolaking

What have you tried for the sleep issue? I would imagine everything if it's been a lifer.

----------


## JOCKSOX

advil...

----------


## kolaking

OTC Anti- inflamatory/pain= Ibuprofren, Pain= Tylenol, Prescription =Ultram and Mobic work for some,

----------


## Spartans09

Glucosamine/chondriton combo pill will help. It takes a week or two to build up and start working. Over the counter and fairly inexpensive.

----------


## Coolhand5599

> How much HGH you doing a day?
> 
> How much HGH you doing per week? 21 iu 3 per day
> 
> What kind of HGH is it? Omnitrope 
> 
> Is it from a pharmacist? Yes
> 
> 
> These are very important questions...


Rnswers above

----------


## Coolhand5599

I am feeling much better now the 8th week into Deca no more pains. I am also taking super crisus from GNC

----------


## tdh96

Hey guys,

I've seen alot of talk about deca and tendon/joint repair. I've also seen people say it just lubes the joints and masks the pain.

Does it really heal? how do your joints feel after a cycle?

----------


## yannick35

> Hey guys,
> 
> I've seen alot of talk about deca and tendon/joint repair. I've also seen people say it just lubes the joints and masks the pain.
> 
> Does it really heal? how do your joints feel after a cycle?


Deca did very little for me, during the time i was on it was great but after i got off the hacks and pains came back. I did hear lot of good with tendonis and more, i have laxed ligaments.

----------


## tdh96

Thanks for the response Bro. I think peptides might be the answer for healing.I'm researching right now for tendon repair. after 40 the aches are just a way of life, relief is possable but no cure. I just needed the Deca thing clarified. Thats what I was expecting after the cycle the pain returns indicating lubrication of the joints with no real healing properties. except bone healing, I know it helps with that.

----------


## JOCKSOX

I have had success with shark cartilage.... 

For what ever it is worth...


DUDE

----------


## bratski2

Have any of you ever thought of taking ginseng before a workout? Just not any ginseng however!

There are two types that can be perfect for the aches and pains. The first one is red panax in royal jelly. I use two of these vials in the morning before breakfast. tastes fairly nasty but works gr8. I let it work through my system and within a few hours i can go work out hard and fell minimal pain. After the workout pain is also minimal and by end of day I am feeling gr8. A word of advice you can over do it when using ginseng, you will not realize that you are pushing it too hard and over exert yourself. The other one is hard to find but is the best of all the seng products. It is called quadseng.
The formula has 4 different types of ginseng in it and works brilliantly. I work in a aluminum factory and lift different types of parts around all day, poundage can be from 5 pounds up to 75 pounds. Lifting 200 plus castings a day gets you pretty sore and stiff and many times painful. Then to make things worse in winter it is 85 degrees inside and summer it is 110 and think about all that lifting.
I swear by this stuff and rarely have much pain, oh by the way I'm in my 50's.
I had a torn shoulder and wanted to keep shooting compound bow, neproxin and ginseng helped me through the pain and inflammation and allowed my arm to heal. I still how compound bow and draw weight is 65 pounds. The guy who said he is in his 30's just wait till you hit 50, all hell breaks loose and OMG, all we can do it keep pounding until we can't take it no more.

----------


## John Andrew

I am 57 and Deca works wonders. regards John

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Deca did very little for me, during the time i was on it was great but after i got off the hacks and pains came back. I did hear lot of good with tendonis and more, i have laxed ligaments.


Yes we know

----------


## Coolhand5599

I bought something called super cissus. It works great. When I ran out for two weeks I really noticed the difference now that I am back on it I feel great

----------


## lovbyts

> I bought something called super cissus. It works great. When I ran out for two weeks I really noticed the difference now that I am back on it I feel great


Ive been taking Super Cissus for a while now and cant really say I can tell much of a difference but my aches and pains are not just the normal getting older type.  :Frown:

----------


## fit2bOld

Glucosamine/Condroitan for joints ibuprofen for general pain

----------

